# Official Stardust Thread



## Flashyelbow (Mar 3, 2014)

Fucking hilarious lol


Sent from Verticalsports.com Free App


----------



## Barry Horowitz (Oct 31, 2013)

*Re: Cody Rhodes is officially buried*











Side note: cool theme, though.


----------



## ctorresc04 (Sep 16, 2013)

*Re: Cody Rhodes is officially buried*

Gimmick is genius. Cody is working it to perfection.


----------



## funnyfaces1 (Jan 3, 2012)

*Re: Cody Rhodes is officially buried*

:lol


----------



## Simpsons Modern Life (May 3, 2013)

*Re: Cody Rhodes is officially buried*

Oh behave!!!! That was completely something different and could actually be something new and unique if you give it a chance.

Might take a bit to get used to as you're not used to this but it's pretty different so adapt (or perish!).


----------



## JamesK (Oct 7, 2012)

*Re: Cody Rhodes is officially buried*

that was awesome


----------



## Dead2009 (Sep 25, 2012)

*Re: Cody Rhodes is officially buried*

He got the winning pinfall. Not a burial.


----------



## Lariat From Hell (Oct 5, 2013)

*Re: Cody Rhodes is officially buried*

Better than being gimmick-less.


----------



## Chris22 (Jan 7, 2010)

*Re: Cody Rhodes is officially buried*

Atleast it's something different! Don't knock it just yet. Personally i wanted Ted DiBiase Jr to return and tag with Goldust then Ted & Cody turn go heel but oh well.....


----------



## Arca9 (Jun 26, 2013)

Right now Dusty is somewhere having de ja vu.


----------



## Born of Osiris (Oct 29, 2013)

*Re: Cody Rhodes is officially buried*

Fuck no. This could actually work.

When he turns heel he'll take everything off again.

I just hate how unoriginal it is but I'm open to this.


----------



## WhyTooJay (Aug 25, 2010)

*Re: Cody Rhodes is officially buried*

What are Cody fans mad about? The guy was literally going NOWHERE as himself. Would you rather he be irrelevant for the rest of his career, or try something new?


----------



## Coyotex (Jun 28, 2011)

*Re: Cody Rhodes is officially buried*

If Cody can mimic or even top his brothers antics then this could be gold no pun intended
what they need to do is not have Cody be exactly like Goldust as it is if anything i think he should have the personality Goldust had when he debuted that way they can have similar looks but differnt attitudes


----------



## Naka Moora (May 11, 2014)

*Re: Cody Rhodes is officially buried*

Nah I think he will get over to be honest, the crowd liked it.


----------



## Dio Brando (Nov 2, 2013)

*Re: Cody Rhodes is officially buried*

Seems like he got a push.


----------



## nucklehead88 (Dec 17, 2012)

*Re: Cody Rhodes is officially buried*

He won in a minute, how is that a burial? That was awesome!


----------



## vincent k. mcmahon (Jul 6, 2009)

*Re: Cody Rhodes is officially buried*

i always thought the goldust gimmick should be passed on, and looks like it has with stardust.


----------



## DoubleDeckerBar (Aug 10, 2011)

*Re: Cody Rhodes is officially buried*

Yet another wacky comedy gimmick, how many is this now? Must've been Vince's idea.

Yeah, he's done.


----------



## Dead2009 (Sep 25, 2012)

*Re: Cody Rhodes is officially buried*

He's already changed his name and profile picture on Twitter

https://twitter.com/CodyRhodesWWE


----------



## The True Believer (Oct 19, 2013)

*Re: Cody Rhodes is officially buried*

Even in victory, he's "buried".


----------



## Kratosx23 (Nov 1, 2004)

*Re: Cody Rhodes is officially buried*

He was doing so well before...


----------



## vincent k. mcmahon (Jul 6, 2009)

*Re: Cody Rhodes is officially buried*



DoubleDeckerBar said:


> Yet another wacky comedy gimmick, how many is this now? Must've been Vince's idea.
> 
> Yeah, he's done.


yet all these comedy gimmicks are more entertaining than plain ole cody rhodes.


----------



## Punkholic (Jul 6, 2009)

*Re: Cody Rhodes is officially buried*

I think this could actually work. The crowd seemed to like it. Let's give it some time and see.


----------



## Reptilian (Apr 16, 2014)

*Re: Cody Rhodes is officially buried*

i actually liked the idea, i hope its permanent.


----------



## Rigby (Nov 22, 2013)

*Re: Cody Rhodes is officially buried*

Buried? Hardly. He'll probably get a push out of this.

Fun fact: The finisher he used to win the match was Tanaka's Diamond Dust.


----------



## Japanese Puroresu (Jan 12, 2013)

*Re: Cody Rhodes is officially buried*

That gimmick is amazing.


----------



## CenaBoy4Life (Jul 31, 2013)

How is it buried if the crowd loved it?


----------



## The One Man Gang (Feb 18, 2014)

Star Dust gets better theme music than Ambrose and Rollins :lel


----------



## Bushmaster (Sep 28, 2010)

I hate it but I also think it's entertaining :drake1

I still remember when he was fighting for his job against Orton and was super over. Instead of working on that and making him a star they had Big Show fued against the authority. And while he was having amazing tag matches he should have been a singles star.


----------



## vincent k. mcmahon (Jul 6, 2009)

people complain about wrestlers not having gimmicks, cody gets one and he's buried.


----------



## Bubba Chuck (Dec 17, 2012)

:westbrook4

Seriously? buried?

Cody now has something to work with which I have been saying for a while that he needs to work with something. I have been thinking that WWE would do this gimmick at some point. I hoping they roll with it and it works out. The crowd seem to be into the new gimmick. Cody has proven time and time again that he can make a gimmick work, Dashing and UnDashing come to mind.


----------



## Naka Moora (May 11, 2014)

Arca9 said:


> Right now Dusty is somewhere having de ja vu.


:ti

He'd be thinking "what the fuck have I done to Vince"


----------



## cenation34 (Jul 17, 2012)

:ti


----------



## Chris22 (Jan 7, 2010)

People are so quick to write gimmicks off, Cody got the win and they'll probably get a push outta this. Let's be real, Cody isn't gonna be in the main event anytime soon so i see this as just something for him to do for awhile.


----------



## dan the marino (Oct 22, 2006)

Well that was different. Have to admit I was expecting a Stardust-type gimmick but figured it'd be Sandow. I wouldn't mind if this is permanent and a way to "pass on" the Goldust gimmick. It's about 1000x more interesting than what Cody has ever done aside from the broken-face gimmick. I'd be surprised if this lasted long term though, I can see Goldust getting annoyed at Cody and this still leading to Cody turning heel somehow.


----------



## DoubleDeckerBar (Aug 10, 2011)

CenaBoy4Life said:


> How is it buried if the crowd loved it?


The crowd loved The Funkasaurus, where is he now?

Cody's fucked for good.

The worst thing about this is it's not even his own gimmick, it's his Dads old nickname and his brothers attire, just with stars. First rule of wrestling is stand out but don't copy.

D.O.N.E. DONE. I actually had this guy as MITB winner if they did the midcarder ladder match, holy fuck I was wrong.


----------



## Mr. I (Nov 23, 2012)

I like how people are acting like Cody was on the cusp of being in the main event with red hot crowd reactions, rather than languishing in the midcard with a non-character and stale act.

Cody alone isn't much, but Cody working with a character (like Dashing, Undashing Cody) is usually great.



DoubleDeckerBar said:


> The crowd loved The Funkasaurus, where is he now?
> 
> Cody's fucked for good.
> 
> ...



Brodus was a shit wrestler and a shit talker, with no upside. Don't compare the two, unless you never saw Goldust in his prime.


----------



## krug16 (Mar 13, 2010)

Crowd seemed into it, and maybe more importantly, Cody seemed into it. Though I wish he would have gone with silver instead of gold.


----------



## SZilla (Jul 31, 2012)

Sith Rollins said:


> I hate it but I also think it's entertaining :drake1
> 
> I still remember when he was fighting for his job against Orton and was super over. Instead of working on that and making him a star they had Big Show fued against the authority. And while he was having amazing tag matches he should have been a singles star.


This. They could've made a few stars during that time and they failed.


----------



## Japanese Puroresu (Jan 12, 2013)

I loved it.


----------



## Leonardo Spanky (May 1, 2014)

Cody Rhodes has finally arrived.


----------



## Dead2009 (Sep 25, 2012)

DoubleDeckerBar said:


> The crowd loved The Funkasaurus, where is he now?
> 
> Cody's fucked for good.
> 
> ...


Nobody loved Brodus Clay, what are you smoking?

"First rule of wrestling is stand out but don't copy."

Uhh, that rule doesnt exist, because if it did, all wrestling companies would have original content and not rehash things constantly.


----------



## Dio Brando (Nov 2, 2013)

Make a poll on if we loved it or not.


----------



## theatb (Dec 10, 2013)

I was expecting a silver Goldust or something, so I'm still pretty pleased. I kind of marked for a second. This is going to be awesome if they stick with it. Cody played the character great.


----------



## EdgeheadStingerfan (Jan 6, 2012)

Brings tears of joy to my eyes! Very, very refreshing!!!!!


----------



## 777 (Feb 24, 2011)

Cute. Nice to see them stick out a multi week build.


----------



## EdgeheadStingerfan (Jan 6, 2012)

Leonardo Spanky said:


> Cody Rhodes has finally arrived.


He's found his niche!


----------



## braajeri (Aug 19, 2013)

For months on end we'd see threads like "What is Cody's character"? He didn't really have one. He was the brother of Goldust. Now he has a character and people shit on it.

You people are fucking crazy.


----------



## #Mark (Dec 31, 2011)

As long as this results in Cody turning on Goldust then I am okay with it.


----------



## X-Train (Mar 16, 2006)

Love it!! Granted I am a huge goldust mark so I know this will keep him on screen. Don't see Cody keeping it as a "career gimmick" but will be great in the short/medium term


----------



## Words Of Wisdom (Oct 5, 2011)

Honestly at first I thought it was a joke, but I really like this gimmick for Cody. Hopefully it goes far. His theme was sick too.


----------



## LateTrain27 (Jul 23, 2013)




----------



## 5 Star Giulia ⭐⭐⭐⭐⭐ (Apr 21, 2014)

*The theme is good :draper2*


----------



## PirateMonkE (Sep 22, 2005)

*Re: Cody Rhodes is officially buried*



Barry Horowitz said:


> Side note: cool theme, though.


When I think Star Man


----------



## Bubba Chuck (Dec 17, 2012)

LateTrain27 said:


>


New smiley please :bow


----------



## Spagett (Oct 4, 2011)

If it makes you feel weird... then it's working!


----------



## RiC David (Jun 20, 2006)

Looks like red is gonna win the poll! Grr, I voted blue if you want to know the truth.


----------



## deepelemblues (Sep 26, 2011)

i like it

he looks deranged

have goldust take his gimmick back from adam rose and we'll have the most entertaining tag team since forever


----------



## HHHGame78 (Mar 2, 2004)

After I kept hearing Goldust talk about the Universe and stuff, first thing to come to mind was "Stardust"! :lol


----------



## Luchini (Apr 7, 2013)

I liked it. :argh:


----------



## Leonardo Spanky (May 1, 2014)

Stardust's debut.


----------



## LoveHateWWE (Jan 2, 2014)

*Re: Cody Rhodes is officially buried*



Tyrion Lannister said:


> He was doing so well before...



Are you kidding me? Whenever someone says that to you about BNB or Bray you shut it down.

This gimmick is awful. It's all fun now but in 3 weeks people will shit on it just like they do all the other comedy gimmicks. His credibility is shot now. I'd rather him feud for the midcard belts instead of dancing around like the tooth fairy sorry. I get he was doing nothing before but it's obvious they wanted to give him something to do so people would actually prefer THIS over a real gimmick? I usually never complain but this is just :fpalm I know you guys would be pissed if your favorite wrestler was given this gimmick. Look at the Sandow fans..


----------



## HiddenFlaw (Jan 29, 2014)

omg i lost it when this happened


----------



## Barry Horowitz (Oct 31, 2013)




----------



## deepelemblues (Sep 26, 2011)

i also like how cody is basically doing everything goldust used to do in the ring the prancing around and shit


----------



## A-C-P (Jan 5, 2010)

Thought it was great, Goldust has been over for a LONG time and Cody has always been better when playing a "character"


Sent from Verticalsports.com Free App


----------



## Yato (Jun 23, 2013)

I enjoyed it and his theme was surprisingly good.


----------



## Scissor Me Daddy-O!! (Apr 13, 2011)

That music was awesome. The costume. The star. He was so good at mimicking his brother but not just copying him. 

Still as good in the ring, just progressing as a character. 

We had legacy Cody, dashing Cody, face mask Cody, Cody & Sandow, Cody and bro, now stardust. A very transitional wrestler; each character has progressed and changed. It doesn't feel like a desperate switch or last attempt. That's why I like Cody already. This looks like it'll work out for him too 

PHOONE


----------



## RenegadexParagon (Jan 6, 2013)

It was fucking hilarious :lol

'Twas truly glorious.


----------



## Vårmakos (Dec 19, 2006)

Have him feud with the Stardust Genius Naito now.


----------



## Scissor Me Daddy-O!! (Apr 13, 2011)

LoveHateWWE said:


> Are you kidding me? Whenever someone says that to you about BNB or Bray you shut it down.
> 
> This gimmick is awful. It's all fun now but in 3 weeks people will shit on it just like they do all the other comedy gimmicks. His credibility is shot now. I'd rather him feud for the midcard belts instead of dancing around like the tooth fairy sorry. I get he was doing nothing before but it's obvious they wanted to give him something to do so people would actually prefer THIS over a real gimmick? I usually never complain but this is just :fpalm I know you guys would be pissed if your favorite wrestler was given this gimmick. Look at the Sandow fans..


Why would he said for mid card titles? He's been dumped, they're taken by former main eventers, and Cody he's been in a program with his brother for a while. 

The brotherhood is stronger than ever. Some might say stronger than gold, or even stars. 

:stardust

PHOONE


----------



## FourWinds (Mar 5, 2012)




----------



## ★Th0t Patr0L★ (Oct 22, 2013)

WWE wanted me to pay attention to Cody Rhodes and they've done that. I'm impressed and love how he carried himself as Stardust. Curious to see where this goes.


----------



## Novak Djokovic (Jun 28, 2011)

Team him with Ziggler. Call them Ziggy Stardust.


----------



## Luchini (Apr 7, 2013)

*I hope this gets big*


----------



## Gwilt (Jul 26, 2010)

Honestly, I am just glad Cody FINALLY has a gimmick. Dude has had no gimmick for a while.


----------



## FourWinds (Mar 5, 2012)

Novak Djokovic said:


> Team him with Ziggler. Call them Ziggy Stardust.


You win


----------



## EdgeheadStingerfan (Jan 6, 2012)

Cody could play the "Sting" role... he's a pretty good actor.


----------



## Angelos (Aug 29, 2006)

PunkShoot said:


> *Stardust*
> 
> 
> 
> ...


I love it. Lol. Just look at Codys face, he looks sicker and deranged than Goldust


----------



## LoveHateWWE (Jan 2, 2014)

cesaro_ROCKS said:


> Why would he said for mid card titles? He's been dumped, they're taken by former main eventers, and Cody he's been in a program with his brother for a while.
> 
> The brotherhood is stronger than ever. Some might say stronger than gold, or even stars.
> 
> ...


I said a feud, he doesn't have to win. Barrett or Sheamus are going to need somebody to feud with eventually. Let me just ask you this, would you want Cesaro in this gimmick Yes or No? I'm sure I know the answer.


----------



## Unca_Laguna (May 31, 2014)

First of all, fuck, I was wrong. I had been calling it for a solid week as Sandow because of the "magnify" line.

Second, what the fuck? People who are calling this a comedy gimmick need to buy a dictionary. This is a bizarre gimmick. It is designed to appeal to people who like to see something weird and unusual, not people who want to laugh.

Third, take a second and give a fuck: Cody is not copying his brother's gimmick. 
Based on that short match, I can tell you that Unlike Goldie, who moves like a gliding alien, Cody was heavily favoring a smiling Peter Pan sort of ring-mannerism with lots of quick backwards dodges as people swung at him.
He's definitely going to use his higher speed and arialism to create a movement style that is distinct from his brother.


----------



## Bubba Chuck (Dec 17, 2012)

Jack Thwagger said:


> WWE wanted me to pay attention to Cody Rhodes and they've done that. I'm impressed and love how he carried himself as Stardust. Curious to see where this goes.


Swagger/Stardust feud :mark: lol. I don't see that happening but I agree. I am curious to see where this can go. I have been telling people that if Cody is given a gimmick to work with, he will prove that he can make it work. I see Stardust gimmick working well for him. I'm just really hoping the creative team doesn't fuck this up if Cody gets on a roll. They have wasted so many of Cody's momentum and not take advantage of it in the past.


----------



## AndJusticeForAll87 (Dec 21, 2012)

After I got over the initial "what the fuck" shock of it, IDK, it's interesting. Let's see where it goes. At least he got the pin.

Also


----------



## Synax (Jul 3, 2013)

officially a Cody Rhodes fan now. Or should I say STAAAAAARDUST :bow


----------



## Cyon (Jan 31, 2012)

Honestly, I'm all up for this. "Cody Rhodes" wasn't really going anywhere anyway.

I have a feeling this is just a one-off thing though.


----------



## Born of Osiris (Oct 29, 2013)

I think Stardust may have the best theme in WWE :durant3


----------



## Chrome (Jan 11, 2012)

I like it . Finally gives him a character and a chance for the Rhodes brothers to stay together as a team. His new theme song was great too.


----------



## Leonardo Spanky (May 1, 2014)

I hope this thread stays active for the duration of this gimmick.


----------



## Leon Knuckles (Sep 2, 2013)

Stardust fighting style reminds me of Robin/Nightwing.


----------



## MEMS (Jun 18, 2013)

I'm all for competitive tag teams.


----------



## Cyon (Jan 31, 2012)

BTW I'm digging the theme song. Nice beats.


----------



## Taker-Tribute-Act (May 1, 2006)

Brilliant.


----------



## Leonardo Spanky (May 1, 2014)




----------



## nucklehead88 (Dec 17, 2012)

Leonardo Spanky said:


>


This is going to be a fun gimmick :dance


----------



## skarvika (Jun 2, 2014)

It's a little odd, but I think given time, Cody will ease into it. It's awesome seeing Goldust with a partner who is a similar character as he is; most of the forum predicted it would be Cody anyways, but he really did a good job of mimicking his brother's fighting style. His theme was pretty decent too. Stardust gets my approval.


----------



## Busaiku (Jan 28, 2014)

I....LOVE IT!


----------



## AntMan (Jul 28, 2010)

How many hoops does Cody have to jump through before WWE gives him a real push? He made Dashing work, he made Un-Dashing work, he got the moustache over, and he and Goldust had a nice run as tag champs.


----------



## NitroMark (Sep 16, 2013)

I dig it. Cody's talented and is pulling it off.


----------



## LlamaFromTheCongo (Mar 30, 2014)

Better than the typical feud with goldust


----------



## AntMan (Jul 28, 2010)

NitroMark said:


> I dig it. Cody's talented and is pulling it off.


That's what Cody does. He makes it work all the time.


----------



## RatedR10 (May 23, 2008)

I hope it sticks. I was so worried they'd break up the Rhodes Bros, but if they're rolling with this - awesome. It was out of nowhere, yet so good.

Cody and Goldust can creep their way back to the tag titles.


----------



## Screwball (Aug 20, 2013)

The theme is excellent. That, I'm giving the thumbs up to.

I didn't mind the rest.


----------



## Arcade (Jun 9, 2010)

It seems like Cody is able to make any gimmick work. Dashing, Un-Dashing, Moustache, and now Stardust, and I enjoyed all of them.


----------



## Ruiner87 (Sep 8, 2008)

Midcard storyline where a guy gets over = buried.

It's fucking cool, you nerds! Holy shit, an actual tag team in the WWE. I hope the two guys can keep going for quite some time. They're a great tag team. Even if they completely fumbled their push coming out of the feud with the Shield, there were so many worse ways that this could have worked out. This really is a testament to how talented Cody is. He's been saddled with a couple of goofy gimmicks, but he always makes them work.


----------



## Crowdplzr (Apr 5, 2011)

i hope cody doesn't acknowledge the stardust character and plays the two different personas would make for some amusing segments


----------



## Chan Hung (Dec 28, 2011)

Someone said Stardust is like Jeff Hardy's Willow...I thought that comparison was funny :lol

Stardust fucking rocks! :mark:


----------



## FourWinds (Mar 5, 2012)

Man, with the new persona they look great as a tag team.


----------



## gonz085 (Mar 4, 2014)

This gimmick is awesome.


----------



## Unca_Laguna (May 31, 2014)

I gotta say, I'm a little salty reading Bleacher Report and seeing that they gave the Stardust debut a D+ but the CENAWINSLOL stretcher match an A.


----------



## Dead2009 (Sep 25, 2012)

If this transitions into that heel turn thats been reported for weeks now, this would be a good time to do it. After a few weeks, have them start losing again and have Cody say the Stardust getup was stupid and didnt help him long term.


----------



## Dead2009 (Sep 25, 2012)

Unca_Laguna said:


> I gotta say, I'm a little salty reading Bleacher Report and seeing that they gave the Stardust debut a D+ but the CENAWINSLOL stretcher match an A.


Bleacher Report is run by a bunch of marks, why read that shitty site


----------



## Mr.Cricket (Feb 22, 2011)

Fuck sake. I wanted Cody to get out of Tag Division and get a singles push.-__-

They're turning him into some sort of comedy character.


----------



## The True Believer (Oct 19, 2013)

Brandi Rhodes is gonna be Fairydust. Calling it now.


----------



## Lazyking (Dec 25, 2011)

I can dig the idea but not the presentation. Stardust needs to look totally different then goldust. Cody can work a gimmick. He did so with dashing/undashing. During the whole authority feud, he worked well as a fiery babyface imo but his career was going nowhere. At least now they gave him something to do.

I could see a heel turn coming but if they define the character better, he could keep stardust.


----------



## PaigeBayLee (Jun 5, 2014)

Omg that was the funniest thing I have ever seen in the wwe or wwf. I laughed so hard I cried for the first time. The last time I came close was dashing cody rhodes. I hope they persist with this it was amazing lmfao

He is the king of playing queer characters. That music is more suitable for a diva and has the bass for a weckle (porn tune) and he played on it so well,, it is the best thing creative has done in years.


----------



## Chan Hung (Dec 28, 2011)

_*Imagine:
*_

Stardust vs. Fandango vs. Adam Rose vs. Sandow (with the dancing ballet gimmick) in a well kept tight cage match with Pat Patterson as special "ENFORCER!" 

Sounds like ratings!! :vince$


----------



## AntMan (Jul 28, 2010)

My thing is this, Rhodes is probably going to make this work, and yet he gets passed over while guys like Del Rio can't get anything over and was a main eventer for years. 

I know that it's good WWE is doing something with Cody on TV, but some things just bug me.


----------



## Bl0ndie (Dec 14, 2011)

Would have preferred a return to the undashing gimmick but youve just got to give this a chance. Cody did a great job last night.


----------



## Shadowcran (Jan 12, 2010)

Last week, in Goldust Partner threads, I jokingly said it would be "Silverdust", Cody Rhodes all in silver...

I was close.


----------



## Afnorok (May 10, 2014)

Apparently the theme song is called "Glamorous" done by Jim Johnston.


----------



## Afnorok (May 10, 2014)

Dead2009 said:


> Bleacher Report is run by a bunch of marks



Literally.


----------



## Silencer (Sep 28, 2013)

Why does he remind me of Jim Carey as both The Mask and The Riddler. They need to make this as creepy as possible and do plenty of backstage stuff and promo's. Both Cody Rhodes (sorry Stardust) and Goldust's strengths are their personality. Although their ring work is damn impressive too if this is their gimmick personality must be the focus, not wrestling holds.


----------



## Darth Tyrion (Sep 17, 2013)

Stardust needs to have super galactic abilities and different colored attire to match his emotions. He should have actual star dust that he throws in his opponents' eyes, a light that blinds his opponents, and the ability to walk through fire. Stardust could easily be a top midcarder if handled properly.


----------



## The Steven Seagal (Dec 17, 2012)

Shadowcran said:


> Last week, in Goldust Partner threads, I jokingly said it would be "Silverdust", Cody Rhodes all in silver...
> 
> I was close.


And i think he should be silver, make him look a little bit different from Golddust, it would work better that way. Keep the name though ,it's good.


----------



## RadGuyMcCool (Jul 31, 2013)

Darth Tyrion said:


> Stardust needs to have super galactic abilities and different colored attire to match his emotions. He should have actual star dust that he throws in his opponents' eyes, a light that blinds his opponents, and the ability to walk through fire. Stardust could easily be a top midcarder if handled properly.


He should also descend to the ring on a giant multicoloured led star with glitter showering from beneath it and gold streamers instead of cables. Maybe he can also throw gold ninjas stars at his opponent when the ref is distracted and then hand out star bars to the kids when he wins.


----------



## Killmonger (Oct 7, 2011)

Took one look at Cody and thought of this:


----------



## Ecoces (Jun 28, 2011)

awesome i thought it was hilarious and amazing at the same time. :bow:bow:bow

Cody finally has a character


----------



## skarvika (Jun 2, 2014)

Mr.Cricket said:


> Fuck sake. I wanted Cody to get out of Tag Division and get a singles push.-__-
> 
> They're turning him into some sort of comedy character.


WWE's brand of comedy is very blatant and in your face, none of which I got from Stardust's debut. He's got some of the classic Goldust panache, which is a good thing, considering they're tag partners. Goldust has always had an unconventional style...a bit flashy and a bit weird, which is what's made him especially unique. Frankly, I was impressed; it was a whole new side of Cody we've never seen before. He tried something new and just about nailed it. Only thing I'd criticize is that his costume looked a little cheap, but they'll smooth out the creases eventually.


----------



## Wynter (Nov 19, 2013)

That was amazing :lmao And I would love it even more if Cody is trolling Goldust on the low. This is all still leading to a Cody heel turn, yeah? :lol

Whatever, don't care. Loved that Cody went out there and owned it :lol


----------



## Lumpy McRighteous (Aug 19, 2013)

AndJusticeForAll87 said:


>












Couldn't vote for due to finding Stardust infinitely more terrifying than Kane and 'Taker combined. D:


----------



## The Sharpshooter (Nov 15, 2013)

One of the best entrance themes on the roster.


----------



## Unca_Laguna (May 31, 2014)

Lumpy McRighteous said:


> Couldn't vote for due to finding Stardust infinitely more terrifying than Kane and 'Taker combined. D:


He really is... jesus christ. If they turn him heel, I'd actually like to see a scary-type villain who has that speed to him and isn't either a goon-squad (Wyatt) or Jason Vorhees (Taker, Kane)

Imagine a scenario where Stardust targets somebody and you just keep getting these "STARDUST OUTTA FUCKING NOWHERE" situations, only he doesn't come in with a tackle or a chair-shot, he'll just be standing there with a smile and a kendo-stick.


----------



## Allur (Jan 17, 2012)

I like it. At least he has a character now.


----------



## Bo Wyatt (Dec 19, 2011)

This gimmick can work wonders for Cody, but since I dont really trust wwe creative and booking, I really think they will succeed to flush this gimmick down the toilet.


----------



## TBoneSuplex (Apr 19, 2011)

I hate to say it, but if they do this right I could fall into Cody smarkdom just as much as I did during paperbag Cody


----------



## Bo Wyatt (Dec 19, 2011)

TBoneSuplex said:


> I hate to say it, but if they do this right I could fall into Cody smarkdom just as much as I did during paperbag Cody


and again he will show that he can work different gimmicks and will not get pushed...


----------



## smarty456 (Mar 7, 2014)

I love the gimmick change

He plays it pretty well too right down to the little things like mannerisms :lol


----------



## Leon Knuckles (Sep 2, 2013)

Unca_Laguna said:


> He really is... jesus christ. If they turn him heel, I'd actually like to see a scary-type villain who has that speed to him and isn't either a goon-squad (Wyatt) or Jason Vorhees (Taker, Kane)
> 
> Imagine a scenario where Stardust targets somebody and you just keep getting these "STARDUST OUTTA FUCKING NOWHERE" situations, only he doesn't come in with a tackle or a chair-shot, he'll just be standing there with a smile and a kendo-stick.


A Clockwork Orange - type character.


----------



## Unca_Laguna (May 31, 2014)

Leon Knuckles said:


> A Clockwork Orange - type character.


Oh my god... I can see the scene that puts him over now, stealing one little element from Alex Delarge:

He confronts two guys with his kendo stick, a handicap ambush if you will, and he says into his mic, "cue my music, if you please"
Then they start pumping Beethoven into the arena as he smacks two guys around with his equalizer.

Granted, this would also work as a backstage ambush with a boombox.


----------



## Big Dog (Aug 4, 2009)

Well I can see why he dropped out of the JBL and Cole Show, thumbs up from me.


----------



## Algernon (Jul 27, 2006)

Cody is the master of getting gimmicks over for the short term...dashing,undashing/paper bag, mustache and now Stardust.


----------



## BORT (Oct 5, 2009)

I think Stardust could really be a long term one. Hope the WWE books him right.


----------



## Snake Plissken (Nov 9, 2012)

Finally Cody has a character again now. I want this gimmick to stay as he can become the modern day Goldust when Dustin is done. He played the role nicely last night and I believe he can make it work. Cody hasn't had anything interesting since his Un-Dashing character and this was a complete breath of fresh air not to mention he's also changed his in ring style to suit his new persona.


----------



## Flair Shot (May 28, 2006)

Ripoff, what ever. That shit was entertaining and the fact that he used the Diamond Dust as a finisher made it even better.


----------



## Erik. (Mar 17, 2014)

Absolutely comedy gold. Rhodes at his finest, I look forward to seeing more.


----------



## Shady Chris (May 4, 2014)

It looks like it's permanent fpalm At least Sandow's gimmicks were funny, but Stardust? Fucking pathetic.


----------



## AntMan (Jul 28, 2010)

Ichabod Crane said:


> Finally Cody has a character again now. I want this gimmick to stay as he can become the modern day Goldust when Dustin is done. He played the role nicely last night and I believe he can make it work. Cody hasn't had anything interesting since his Un-Dashing character and this was a complete breath of fresh air not to mention he's also changed his in ring style to suit his new persona.


Guys don't get over long term with family members' gimmicks. This is fun for now but he'll never be a big star as Stardust. Unless the gimmick morphs into something else and he's less like Goldust.


----------



## Tardbasher12 (Jul 1, 2013)

StardustForWHC


----------



## padraic (Mar 11, 2013)

its certainly not original and has a clear shelf life but its fun and will be over. probably the first time ive been interested in cody other than his feud with sandow


----------



## Born of Osiris (Oct 29, 2013)

Cody :bow

One of the most criminally underrated stars ever. 

I bet this morphs into something sinister when he turns heel. At least I hope so.

And my god that theme! :banderas


----------



## Reaper (Sep 4, 2013)

I'm really, really glad I skipped Raw yesterday. Holy fuck they went from bad to terrible in one night. 

But coming back here to discover all the shitty things happening is just kinda depressing.


----------



## SinJackal (Sep 13, 2011)

*Re: Cody Rhodes is officially buried*



Barry Horowitz said:


> Side note: cool theme, though.


Exactly what came to mind for me too. Most of the fucks on here probably have no idea who that guy is, or how many quarters he sucked away from helpless arcade players back in the day. :lol


----------



## Flair Shot (May 28, 2006)

Reaper Jones said:


> I'm really, really glad I skipped Raw yesterday. Holy fuck they went from bad to terrible in one night.
> 
> But coming back here to discover all the shitty things happening is just kinda depressing.


GTFO! with that negative shit. Go back to the 90's if you hate todays product so much!


----------



## Bushmaster (Sep 28, 2010)

Like a few mentioned, it is kinda disappointing that Cody turns every unique gimmick given to him into gold yet can never get a real push. I liked Dashing and loved UnDashing, he was great with the mustache and teaming with Sandow but now this. It was entertaining I'll give them that but I hope it doesn't last long. Turn heel on Goldust soon plz.

Reaper, what did you hate about Raw from what you've heard?


----------



## MantisARMS (Jun 9, 2014)

I'm happy for this. I wanted the bros. to thrive as a tag team but goldust with his lil bro Cody wasn't working. They needed to make them match. Make them look and feel like brothers. (And I'm sure no one wants to see regular older bro Dustin.) so putting the goldust gene into Cody was perfect and their wwe app interview (if it should be called that) was hilarious.


----------



## Gretchen (Jun 17, 2013)

It'll be interesting to see where they go with it. I like that they're at least doing something with Cody, hopefully this works out, somehow.


----------



## AntMan (Jul 28, 2010)

Sith Rollins said:


> Like a few mentioned, it is kinda disappointing that Cody turns every unique gimmick given to him into good yet can never get a real push. I liked Dashing and loved UnDashing, he was great with the mustache and teaming with Sandow but now this. It was entertaining I'll give them that but I hope it doesn't last long. Turn heel on Goldust soon plz.
> 
> Reaper, what did you hate about Raw from what you've heard?


This so freaking much. You will be repped.

I have no interest in this being long term because it definitely has a ceiling on it.


----------



## Hotdiggity11 (Aug 24, 2006)

I guess all those budgets WWE made was so they can afford some more gold and black makeup.


----------



## Lariatoh! (Apr 26, 2012)

Instantly thought of Robbie Williams


----------



## Reaper (Sep 4, 2013)

Sith Rollins said:


> Reaper, what did you hate about Raw from what you've heard?



It just came across as an overall childish show .. trying too hard to fit people in shoes either too big for them, or too small.

Codey shouldn't be a gimmick / comedy wrestler. He got over last year and was peaking but then was pushed back down for no reason - and now he's working a shitty ass gimmick AGAIN to get over. Like enough with that stuff already. The dude was on the verge of becoming a main eventer after the "you're fired" storyline and winning the tag championship. It's frustrating to see the WWE purposefully hold guys down and no one can convince me that this is not what they did to Codey. I don't even get how they can continue to force feed the audience the idea that guys like Codey belong in the mid card when they break out of the midcard no matter how much of a shitty gimmick they give them. Codey is a main eventer and that's where he should be this year because he made it last year. 

Reigns shouldn't be in comedy fucking segments because he has 0 comedic timing. The whole vomit thing reeked from what I read about it. That kind of stuff is The Rock and Jericho's baby .. Can anyone convince me that Reigns made it work? Was it on the same high levels as Rock and Jericho are capable of? I doubt it. 

Rollins / Ambrose seems to be going fine. But I'm disappointed that there wasn't an Ambrose promo to watch. Also, Rollins and Ziggler has happened enough times for me to not care about it. Barret/Ambrose seems like a good match but I'd rather see Barret being in his own feud rather than just being randomly tossed into a program with 0 sum booking against Ambrose. 

And of course - Cena getting into the MITB match is just a killer. I know I know they don't have any main eventers right now and are struggling to give their programming some kind of star appeal ... but Cena isn't it anymore. He was never able to draw my into watching the WWE and he still can't. 

I was really interested in the Shield, but this backstabbing and eventual program has turned into a very cookie cutter program with the heel costing the face victories. It's just like the WWE is on auto-repeat computerized generic booking right now. They're coasting and when the WWE starts coasting I have a hard time staying interested. They go through these periods of mediocrity and greatness and they're at a very mediocre level right now in my opinion.


----------



## Naka Moora (May 11, 2014)

I liked it :lol


----------



## Bushmaster (Sep 28, 2010)

Reaper Jones said:


> It just came across as an overall childish show .. trying too hard to fit people in shoes either too big for them, or too small.
> 
> Codey shouldn't be a gimmick / comedy wrestler. He got over last year and was peaking but then was pushed back down for no reason - and now he's working a shitty ass gimmick AGAIN to get over. Like enough with that stuff already. The dude was on the verge of becoming a main eventer after the "you're fired" storyline and winning the tag championship. It's frustrating to see the WWE purposefully hold guys down and no one can convince me that this is not what they did to Codey. I don't even get how they can continue to force feed the audience the idea that guys like Codey belong in the mid card when they break out of the midcard no matter how much of a shitty gimmick they give them. Codey is a main eventer and that's where he should be this year because he made it last year.
> 
> ...



Pretty much agree with all you're points. I think I've said it a million times but " you remember how crazy over Cody was when he fought for his job". They really ruined it there, he should've been the one to go against the Authority and not freaking Big Show. He has some amazing tag matches but he should have been a singles guy. That segment with Dusty and Steph still makes me fucking cringe.

Dusty is given the choice to have them hire one of his sons but he can't decide :drake1 what's so fucking hard? Cody was the one who got fired for nothing, Goldust was just fighting for Cody to get his job back not fighting for a contract of his own. That whole angle was just botched and could've been used to showcase Cody. You're also correct on how they somehow want to keep Cody at midcard when so many times he has turn their shit to gold and looks like a main eventer. That's why I can't feel like a Seth main event run is guaranteed just because he is with HHH. Sometimes WWE seems set on keeping guys where they are no matter how good they get.


----------



## SkipMDMan (Jun 28, 2011)

I loved the start of this gimmick. Now to see how far they go with it.

TBH I'd like to see someone be like the old Foley with multiple personalities.


----------



## Reaper (Sep 4, 2013)

Sith Rollins said:


> That's why I can't feel like a Seth main event run is guaranteed just because he is with HHH. Sometimes WWE seems set on keeping guys where they are no matter how good they get.


I'm torn on Seth. He's definitely being set up to be the ultimate victim of this program. He'll beat Ambrose, but then get beaten by Reigns and then unceremoniously dumped on by HHH. I just hope that it's done in a way where he gets some face sympathy out of it, but he seems ear-marked to be the next guy that makes their pet projects look good. I'm hoping against hope that I'm wrong about Seth. Also, the scary thing is that Seth is not ready to carry a program like this on his own. 

As I posted the night after they turned Seth that it should've been Ambrose with the backstabbing, I still stick to it. I keep picturing Ambrose as the heel everytime Seth comes in and knowing what Ambrose was capable of as Moxley I just can't help but think "missed opportunity". The overall program would have been better for all of them. Ambrose would've gone over Seth in a heelish way giving Seth face momentum and then Reigns would've beaten him in a hard fought brawl instead of being forced to put on a technical match with Rollins. You see where I'm going with this? 

Anyways, this really isn't the thread for that. 

On the Codey front ... If you recall this promo: 






Yeah. His StarDust gimmick really fucking makes sense now. This is ridiculous. Someone posted earlier about character progression ... It's character progression to go from _that _promo to this. What a fucking joke. 

They had a story that had practically written itself and they should've run with it. But it's so obvious that they're not interested in Codey Rhodes at all. So why should I be? Why should i give them my eye ball for a program that is a fucking joke. Sorry. They're not getting it anymore.


----------



## braajeri (Aug 19, 2013)

Here's how I'd do it: I'd have Cody go all out with this to the point where Goldust started to worry about him, in fact started to be creeped out by his brother's behavior. When Goldust confronted him with it, Cody would then put a beatdown on GD while telling him that he had to put up with all sorts of shit for years over his older brother's character, how humiliating it was for him to be the little brother of a deranged circus side show freak. This could set up the feud everyone wants and Cody could drop the Stardust character immediately, it was only a farce to give his brother just a small taste of what he's had to put up with for years.


----------



## Maelstrom21 (Dec 31, 2012)

I was okay with it, so long as Stardust is a short-term thing. I bet they'll use it to turn Cody into an unstable heel, sort of like the Undashing Cody before that was interrupted to put over Big Show at Wrestlemania. :no:


----------



## Interceptor88 (May 5, 2010)

Cody Rhodes needs a over the top gimmick because he plays them perfectly, while without them he turns into one of the most generic guys on the entire roster. Stardust is awesome.


----------



## BORT (Oct 5, 2009)

Lol.....the days where so many of us thought Ted Dibiase Jr. was going to be the one to "make it" out of Legacy lol...


----------



## Unorthodox (Jan 8, 2013)

The GOAT tag team, give them the titles right now.


----------



## JD=JohnDorian (Feb 24, 2012)

I liked it, but I don't think it should be a long term thing.


----------



## RVD'S BONG (Jan 3, 2012)

My god ... what was that ? 
Well,at least he's better off than Ted .


----------



## Trublez (Apr 10, 2013)

That theme tho :zayn3


----------



## Slider575 (May 14, 2013)

It was hilarious, reminds me of Jim Careys Riddler in how it looked, hope it doesn't last forever but it was great


----------



## NormanSmiley (Dec 3, 2006)

Interceptor88 said:


> Cody Rhodes needs a over the top gimmick because he plays them perfectly, while without them he turns into one of the most generic guys on the entire roster. Stardust is awesome.


Precisely. Hated how generic Cody was, even when he was going against the authority. Dashing/Disfigured Cody were when Cody was at his best. Loving the start of Stardust.


----------



## Pharmakon (Jan 20, 2014)

It's awesome, specially the theme song
and did someone said Stardust, this means Children's Card Games on Motorcycles


----------



## Chrome (Jan 11, 2012)

RFWHC said:


> It'll be interesting to see where they go with it. I like that they're at least doing something with Cody, hopefully this works out, somehow.


So when do you change your name to SFWHC? :side:


----------



## WrayBryatt (Mar 20, 2014)

I like the gimmick cause its cody rhodes, but I don't believe its his road to success or even a push.

Right now, its clear they have nothing for the guy. They don't want to feud him against goldust either. So might as well do something comedic.


----------



## Daud (Sep 22, 2011)

I loved Stardust last night.. really looking forward to this gimmick!


----------



## BORT (Oct 5, 2009)

Love the gimmick, but did anyone else think of this...










...when they saw his new suit?


----------



## Natsuke (Dec 2, 2009)

Stardust can actually turn into something insanely good. Honestly, Rhodes fits the role well just by looks alone, and if he fitted it with his Un-Dashing gimmick, it might turn out to be hella creepy.


----------



## Tardbasher12 (Jul 1, 2013)

If you thought that Cody Rhodes had a chance at becoming a main eventer, you probably don't now.


----------



## Interceptor88 (May 5, 2010)

It amazes me how there are people that honestly think Cody Rhodes was better as "blasdest and most generic gimmickless guy" than having some weird gimmick that makes him just fun to watch. I'm sorry but Dashing, Undashing and Stardust>>>>>>>>>>>Vanilla Cody Rhodes.


----------



## Mountain Rushmore (Feb 8, 2013)

Love it. Can't wait for the full on heel run on the character. A feud with Bo Dallas would be fun as hell. Honestly, this is what WWE needs more of and he is 100% better off as Stardust than as one of the blandest guys on the roster.

The bigger picture of the Cody Rhodes character, from my view, is that he has a multiple personality disorder that manifests itself from time to time in the most bizarre ways. There was Dashing, UnDashing and now Stardust is the next step.


----------



## Simpsons Modern Life (May 3, 2013)

When I first saw it last night, I thought 'Oh, it's different is this' ... it was a little strange at first simply because we're not used to it, but the way Cody portrayed the character too was really good, he came across a little camp too (which the character is about) ... and I dunno it just worked for him.

I think it has the potential to be pretty huge, I can see the fans really getting behind this character here and it could actually be really good, there is so much they can do creatively with this and we've never seen another Goldust character in the company before, so now that we have this .... who else better could it have gone to than Cody Rhodes?

I think it could be really good, Cody's needed something for a while ... and I think this is the probably best gimmick he's been given.


----------



## HBK4LIFE (Oct 12, 2013)

I thought the gimmick was great.


----------



## CZWRUBE (Nov 6, 2013)

_I like it. Good for Cody!! its cool to see him in Makeup like his Bro. _


----------



## Reservoir Angel (Aug 7, 2010)

I don't like that the face make-up is just a big black star in the middle of his face, but other than that nitpick I am massively cool with this gimmick. We know from the Dashing/Undashing days that Cody Rhodes is good at playing a gimmick to the hilt, so I'm genuinely interested in seeing how he plays this.


----------



## Marv95 (Mar 9, 2011)

It could work but only if they do promos/backstage skits like Bookdust did. Random matches alone aren't gonna cut it.


----------



## Simpsons Modern Life (May 3, 2013)

A star is born!


----------



## Bubba Chuck (Dec 17, 2012)

Reaper Jones said:


> It just came across as an overall childish show .. trying too hard to fit people in shoes either too big for them, or too small.
> 
> Codey shouldn't be a gimmick / comedy wrestler. He got over last year and was peaking but then was pushed back down for no reason - and now he's working a shitty ass gimmick AGAIN to get over. Like enough with that stuff already. The dude was on the verge of becoming a main eventer after the "you're fired" storyline and winning the tag championship. It's frustrating to see the WWE purposefully hold guys down and no one can convince me that this is not what they did to Codey. I don't even get how they can continue to force feed the audience the idea that guys like Codey belong in the mid card when they break out of the midcard no matter how much of a shitty gimmick they give them. Codey is a main eventer and that's where he should be this year because he made it last year.


I agree with you on this 100%. As I mentioned earlier, Cody has proven time and time again that he can make a not-so-interesting gimmick work(Dashing, UnDashing) however, WWE never takes advantage of his momentum. After the firing angle, it was there chance to put him in the main event match against Orton but they went with Big Show and that was another opportunity wasted.

I'm still unsure what WWE wants with Cody. What does he have to do to show you that he can possibly become a main eventer someday? As for this Stardust gimmick though, I honestly like it. He needed a character to work with. After the Rhodes brother lost the tag belts, they were going nowhere and Cody was once again back where he started. We all expected Cody to turn heel at some point on Goldust but WWE kept delaying it so much. So most of us were wondering if they will ever do that angle. I don't view this gimmick as a comedy. He honestly looks scary as hell. If he turns heel with this gimmick, I can definitely see him pulling it off well similar to his UnDashing gimmick. Short-term or long-term we are all interested to see how this goes. I just hope that if this works and he gets on a roll with it, WWE needs to take a chance of putting him in the spotlight.


----------



## SHIRLEY (Jun 9, 2009)

The obvious thing to do, ages ago, would have been to turn Goldust back into Dustin and have and old school NWA-style tag team. So what do they do?

Surely a deliberate burial job or another in a long line of ribs on the Rhodes family.


----------



## perro (Nov 19, 2008)

Dragon said:


> The obvious thing to do, ages ago, would have been to turn Goldust back into Dustin and have and old school NWA-style tag team. So what do they do?
> 
> Surely a deliberate burial job or another in a long line of ribs on the Rhodes family.


So you think the Smart thing would be to make them LESS interesting? :kobe11


----------



## Reservoir Angel (Aug 7, 2010)

Does this mean we are all made of Cody Rhodes now?


----------



## Flair Shot (May 28, 2006)

177 said:


> Love the gimmick, but did anyone else think of this...
> 
> 
> 
> ...


I did. :lmao


----------



## Naka Moora (May 11, 2014)

Maybe this Gimmick will work for him.


----------



## Joeyp203 (Jun 14, 2014)

I love it, hopefully he pulls it offas a joker from the dark night type character. For some reason that smile reminded me of it


----------



## Joeyp203 (Jun 14, 2014)

Lol why would they do that?


----------



## dxbender (Jul 22, 2007)

Just great, now WWE 2K15 is even more outdated and it's not even out yet!


----------



## Joeyp203 (Jun 14, 2014)

Can't wait for him to cut a promo! I'm hoping he atleastt keeps this going until the June 30th raw in Hartford, I'll be there, taking my girl who's never been


----------



## Mountain Rushmore (Feb 8, 2013)

perro said:


> So you think the Smart thing would be to make them LESS interesting? :kobe11


That's how a lot of people are starting to think unfortunately.

GIMMICKS AND CHARACTERS= BAD BAD BAD. BERRIED.

WRESTLERS MIMICING NORMAL, EVERDAY PEOPLE= AMAZING. IM SO CAPTIVATED.
:no:


----------



## TommyRoxx (Jan 11, 2008)

I can see Cody getting some more wins as Stardust and beginning to get a big head/become unstable and turn on Golddust, saying that he's the Star(dust). The contact lenses just scream psychotic heel.


----------



## Griselda (Feb 3, 2009)

That theme. kada


----------



## A-C-P (Jan 5, 2010)

H.I.M. said:


> That theme. kada


YES! Definitely THIS! :trips5


----------



## Cyon (Jan 31, 2012)

Cody is taking B.A.Star to a whole new level.


Anyway, like I've said before earlier, this whole Stardust gimmick feels like a short term one-off thing that was just used only to fuel the storyline and his heel turn, and not necessarily something long term. I can see them extending the gimmick for another month at most if this is supposed to be a short term thing.

However, if this is indeed something that they plan on to last a long time and develop as a fully fleshed out new persona, I'm totally up for it. Cody is a solid talent that can make gold out of practically anything no matter what gimmick. He changed his moveset just for this character, which something I can definitely appreciate. He also looks like he's fully into the gimmick. Now we'll have to see how he speaks.

And personally, I dig it. Love the overall bizarre look (which is obviously what they were going for) and the unintentional creepiness of it (that smiling face). That theme is also very nice.


----------



## 20083 (Mar 16, 2011)

Honestly, I like it. Gives him some character, and if used right the pair can go on and psych people all the way to the tag titles. When its run its course, Cody can always turn on Goldust and go back to being 'normal'.


----------



## Kalashnikov (Dec 30, 2010)

A-C-P said:


> YES! Definitely THIS! :trips5


I need more :banderas


----------



## Rahil_Rage (Jun 5, 2014)

When i first saw Cody as Stardust it reminded me of Robin from Batman.

I guess they are kind of like Batman and Robin, Goldust - Batman and Stardust - Robin.


----------



## HiddenFlaw (Jan 29, 2014)

A-C-P said:


> YES! Definitely THIS! :trips5





H.I.M. said:


> That theme. kada


----------



## luminaire (Jun 23, 2008)

I think this is great for him. He needs to win matches to get over. That flawless victory on Raw needs to become a regular thing. "We just can't hit the guy!"


----------



## Flair Shot (May 28, 2006)

looks like Cody will atelast keep it for a bit. He changed his twitter handle to Stardust and tweeted some weird Stardust message. And WWE got a gallery up called, *Stardust is ready for his closeup*.


----------



## FlyingBurrito (Mar 9, 2014)

I think the gimmick is kinda lame, but man can Cody pull off anything. I gotta say I do enjoy when a guy succeeds with a goofy gimmick. It just shows how talented Cody really is.

I hope Cody and Stardust both exist into the future. I'd love to see Cody play a few different characters a la Foley. Maybe he can team with Goldust as Stardust and end up feuding with Goldust as Cody at the same time.

Cody can go off and be his own singles competitor. Heck, it would be fun of Stardust/Goldust carried the tag belts while Cody carried another belt of his own. It'd also be cool if the WWE pretended not to know who he was and even went as far as to list him as a separate and unique superstar on the roster.


----------



## JerichoWannabe (Feb 10, 2012)

Cody has the ability to make any gimmick work. He did with Dashing Cody Rhodes, he did with mask wearing American Psycho Cody Rhodes, he got a goddamn moustache over for christ's sake! He will get Stardust over too, and eventually turn on Goldust and then go back to being Cody Rhodes.


----------



## vincent k. mcmahon (Jul 6, 2009)

cody is a huge comic book nerd, hes enjoying this.


----------



## Reservoir Angel (Aug 7, 2010)

vincent k. mcmahon said:


> cody is a huge comic book nerd, hes enjoying this.


That's the vibe I get too. Certain times you can just tell when someone's having a blast and that's what this feels like for Cody. He just gets to go nuts and do whatever for a while.

Also, I only just re-watched it and noticed the contact lenses.... :mark:


----------



## Barry Horowitz (Oct 31, 2013)

Wow. I'm amazed that the response has been so positive. The ammount of nitpicking we have seen on this forum over the past month has been greater than even the already excessive norm. The fact that so many innocuous gimmicks are called ridiculous and insulting, but Cody going completely over the top is recieving a round of applause is like we've reached the bizzaro version of WF. I'm glad that not everyone has lost their sense of silliness and fun when it comes to WWE.


----------



## Interceptor88 (May 5, 2010)

Barry Horowitz said:


> Wow. I'm amazed that the response has been so positive. The ammount of nitpicking we have seen on this forum over the past month has been greater than even the already excessive norm. The fact that so many innocuous gimmicks are called ridiculous and insulting, but Cody going completely over the top is recieving a round of applause is like we've reached the bizzaro version of WF. I'm glad that not everyone has lost their sense of silliness and fun when it comes to WWE.


 For me, a roster filled with "serious competitors in trunks" would be the most boring thing ever. Every WWE wrestler MUST stand out. It can be his look, his acting, his gimmick... but everybody should have something unique and striking. That's why I cannot understand people saying Bland Cody Rhodes was better, because now he's entertaining, funny and interesting again after years of genericness. A lame gimmick is still better than being Average Joe because this is prowrestling and prowrestling is about history and characters. And when your character is "plain wrestler", all the stories you can tell are A) I want the championship, B) I was attacked from behind by a heel and I want retribution or C) I'm a heel so I'm a prick for no reason.


----------



## chronoxiong (Apr 1, 2005)

I loved it. Hope he continues to roll with it for a while. He seemed to enjoyed it last night and his mannerisms in the suit looked very super-hero like. This at least gives him something to do so can't complain.


----------



## Dpc292 (Apr 28, 2014)

STARDUST FOR WWE WORLD HEAVYWEIGHT CHAMPION!!! GO ZEO RANGER FIVE!!!


----------



## BigRedMonster47 (Jul 19, 2013)

I guess we'll see how the gimmick goes.


----------



## EpicMike (May 22, 2007)

I think it has loads of potential. The current Goldust character obviously connects with the fans as a babyface so it makes sense to imitate it but if they decide to go heel with the Stardust gimmick they can go for a cross between mid-90s creeper Goldust (sans homosexual undertones) and 2011 masked freak Cody. Cody is a good talent but he's struggled to find the right direction after Legacy, maybe he finally found it in Stardust.


----------



## TheFranticJane (Dec 22, 2012)

Let me explain why I hate this.
It's true that Cody has a gimmick, and for that we should be happy. But, guess what? He had a gimmick before, remember?




WWE has so few good heels, and he was amazing in the role. I found myself tuning into Smackdown purely to see what he'd do next. And then what happened? He won the IC title, dropped the mask, became a cocky heel, then a generic face and has floundered ever since.

They dropped the ball _hard_ on this guy, despite him proving how good he can really be!
And now I'm supposed to be happy that this great talent has a gimmick that's basically ripping off his brother? This isn't a good career move. This is David Von Erich level shit right here. The only difference is that, unlike David, Cody can work, and talk, and HAD A GOOD GIMMICK!

This is not a gimmick in and of itself. This is WWE saying that all Cody is is the brother of someone more famous, and it's absolute bullshit. Unless, of course, it's all a big swerve and leading to a heel turn. Because otherwise he's fucked.


----------



## Lord Humongous (Feb 2, 2014)

I like the new gimmick. They should call themselves The Bizarre Ones. 


Sent from Verticalsports.com Free App


----------



## almostfamous (May 18, 2009)

I'll just say, I have no idea where this is going... could be right into the ground. I'm interested in watching, though, which is more than I can say for Cody normally.


----------



## Dpc292 (Apr 28, 2014)

GO TEAM GOLD STAR!!!!!!


----------



## Bushmaster (Sep 28, 2010)

TheFranticJane said:


> Let me explain why I hate this.
> It's true that Cody has a gimmick, and for that we should be happy. But, guess what? He had a gimmick before, remember?
> 
> 
> ...


:clap :clap :clap

Great post


----------



## BORT (Oct 5, 2009)

TheFranticJane said:


> Let me explain why I hate this.
> It's true that Cody has a gimmick, and for that we should be happy. But, guess what? He had a gimmick before, remember?
> 
> 
> ...


I totally understand your train of thought, but honestly at the end of the day whether or not "he's fucked" will just depend on whether or not most people will see it as "ripoff". Based off most of the people's reaction on this thread about this gimmick though, I don't think most people are seeing it this way/will see it this way. 

Unless they 100% copy Goldust's gimmick in every way by having him come out with a blonde wig like his brother and act all **** and shit, then maybe people will start looking at it that way.

Personally I feel the gimmick can be turned into something that's definitely inspired by Goldust, but at the same time something of his own that would come off fresh and new. It just depends on how much freedom the WWE will give to Cody and whatever new ideas they all come up with.


----------



## Unca_Laguna (May 31, 2014)

TheFranticJane said:


> WWE has so few good heels, and he was amazing in the role. I found myself tuning into Smackdown purely to see what he'd do next. And then what happened? He won the IC title, dropped the mask, became a cocky heel, then a generic face and has floundered ever since.
> 
> They dropped the ball _hard_ on this guy, despite him proving how good he can really be!
> And now I'm supposed to be happy that this great talent has a gimmick that's basically ripping off his brother? This isn't a good career move. This is David Von Erich level shit right here. The only difference is that, unlike David, Cody can work, and talk, and HAD A GOOD GIMMICK!
> ...


Dude, he's not ripping off his brother, he's getting into the family legacy. What you might think of as Goldust's color-scheme that he's using now was actually first borrowed BY Goldust from somebody else first:









Other than that, the Rhodes always work best with a bizarre gimmick (as you cited yourself in your video), but Cody's quickness and that grin are the polar opposite to Goldie's gliding movement and general dourness.


----------



## Ryan193 (Jan 30, 2012)

Undecided.

Cody's talented enough to pull it off and it could be entertaining but I think any chance of him making the main event are gone now which is a shame.


----------



## Joeyp203 (Jun 14, 2014)

I think most of you are overreacting to this, it's not going to "fuck cody" it's great, it's entertaining. Hopefully they use to and have Cody turn on Goldust with it


----------



## tampabayprodigy (Oct 10, 2013)

Anyone else see this ending with Cody turning on his brother in the money in the bank match before winning the briefcase? I think Cody is just toying with Goldust. They will both qualify for the MIT ladder match in a tag match against Rybaxel. Cody will of course gain the victory in that match a la Raw this past monday. In the match Cody will do to Goldust what Sandown did to him last year. They'll have a match at Summerslam to write off Goldust and elevate Cody for his feud with Daniel Bryan.


----------



## Erik. (Mar 17, 2014)

*"PREPARE YOUR ANUS"*


----------



## Arya Dark (Sep 8, 2006)

*I loved it. I'm really looking forward to seeing more of it. I was hoping the match would go on longer because I was really digging it.*


----------



## Unca_Laguna (May 31, 2014)

Erik. said:


> *"PREPARE YOUR ANUS"*


Well damn, I HAD a funny picture, and now I wish I could delete posts...


----------



## PGSucks (Aug 16, 2010)

This is what I get for being a Cody mark :vince7


----------



## Necramonium (Oct 26, 2011)

I like the gimmick, Cody's gimmick was going nowhere for a long long time and he was starting to get stale, and i think he looks like Jim Carrey as the Riddler in Batman Forever. XD

















He could be great as a heel, those eyes are begging for it.


----------



## glenwo2 (May 9, 2011)

Necramonium said:


> I like the gimmick, Cody's gimmick was going nowhere for a long long time and he was starting to get stale, and i think he looks like Jim Carrey as the Riddler in Batman Forever. XD
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Agreed but he and the Jim-Carrey-RIDDLER look NOTHING alike. 

Cody looks more EVIL-looking anyway. 

One....two...Cody's coming for you.....


----------



## KingJohn (Sep 30, 2012)

Decent, but pretty much eliminates any possibility of him going past the mid-card.


----------



## Chris JeriG.O.A.T (Jun 17, 2014)

Im torn... I liked his performance kind of like with Sandow and Fandango I like when a wrestler gives it his all but I also think with the right gimmick Cody could be a main eventer and this clearly isn't that gimmick


----------



## Cyon (Jan 31, 2012)

Those red color contacts really contribute to the overall feel. The little things.


----------



## Bubba Chuck (Dec 17, 2012)

Necramonium said:


> I like the gimmick, Cody's gimmick was going nowhere for a long long time and he was starting to get stale, and i think he looks like Jim Carrey as the Riddler in Batman Forever. XD
> 
> 
> 
> ...


If he turns heel and keeps the gimmick, I can see him making more creepy and psychotic. The eyes are a killer.


----------



## Unca_Laguna (May 31, 2014)

Chris JeriG.O.A.T said:


> Im torn... I liked his performance kind of like with Sandow and Fandango I like when a wrestler gives it his all but I also think with the right gimmick Cody could be a main eventer and this clearly isn't that gimmick


Yeah, but bear in mind, being a main eventer isn't necessarily the highest thing to wish upon every wrestler specifically BECAUSE not every gimmick fits that profile.

On the other hand, having increasingly consistent apprentices on the PPV scene approaching the point of being a Cena-esque monthly fixture would be a much more universal definition of success. 
THAT kind of success is still within reach of even a character as weird of Stardust.


----------



## AntMan (Jul 28, 2010)

I like it but like I said before, theirs no chance in hell of Stardust getting to the top. He'll be a utility guy like Kane at best and given dumb storylines like Kane and Goldust over the years.


----------



## Dpc292 (Apr 28, 2014)

glenwo2 said:


> Agreed but he and the Jim-Carrey-RIDDLER look NOTHING alike.
> 
> Cody looks more EVIL-looking anyway.
> 
> One....two...Cody's coming for you.....


Dude, that doesn't rhyme and it doesn't sound right when you only use 2 numbers. You have to use it like one two three four.


----------



## Chris JeriG.O.A.T (Jun 17, 2014)

Unca_Laguna said:


> Yeah, but bear in mind, being a main eventer isn't necessarily the highest thing to wish upon every wrestler specifically BECAUSE not every gimmick fits that profile.
> 
> On the other hand, having increasingly consistent apprentices on the PPV scene approaching the point of being a Cena-esque monthly fixture would be a much more universal definition of success.
> THAT kind of success is still within reach of even a character as weird of Stardust.


Yea but given Vince's tendency to get bored with a talent and throw them away at the drop of a hat and the complete lack of respect the midcard gets keeps fans on edge. 

I think thats why everyone wants their favorites to be main event fixtures even those unqualified because there is no long term success or even security in the midcard. Look at how last year they jobbed Barrett and Cesaro out while they were champions until Cesaro had to go back to NXT and Barrett was taken off tv completely. What if they had to make cuts during that time, would we even have Bad News or a King of Swing?

Unless your gimmick can be thrown into a main event storyline in a pinch you're easily disposable


----------



## Pentegarn (Jul 22, 2012)

*Re: Cody Rhodes is officially buried*



Barry Horowitz said:


> Side note: cool theme, though.


I was thinking more of a gold Paul Stanley at first but yeah, I agree.

I am willing to see what he does with the gimmick. There's many places to go with it and it helps the tag team division which is always a good thing. 

Not sure how I feel initially overall, but I admit I did smile a bit so we'll see


----------



## Unca_Laguna (May 31, 2014)

Chris JeriG.O.A.T said:


> Yea but given *Vince's* tendency


Key term there. if he's what? 68 now, then all we can do is hope we don't suffer the dual misfortunes of his being unwilling to retire AND unwilling to enter into legitimate power-sharing.


----------



## Evolution (Sep 23, 2005)

This is just another example of Cody proving how much better he is than the rest of the roster.

You just can't keep the man down.


----------



## Divine Arion (Jan 7, 2014)

I actually like this gimmick for him. I don't know how long term it will but I like that it's giving Cody something unique to work with. Got to love that theme music too.


----------



## GREEK FREAK (May 17, 2012)

I like it for now but hope they don't have him with this gimmick too long.


----------



## terrilala (Feb 5, 2014)

I love it so far


----------



## Dan Rodmon (Jan 19, 2012)

At first I hated it because I felt it was a burial move...but after watching it again, I love it.

Oh and his theme is WWAAAAAYY better than Cesaro, Ambrose, and Rollins LOL!


----------



## The True Believer (Oct 19, 2013)




----------



## deepelemblues (Sep 26, 2011)

they could really do something cool with deranged cody as stardust the look is arresting but they probably won't, just another midcard gimmick with promise that will go nowhere thanks to lack of creative actually giving a damn


----------



## ~Humanity~ (Jul 23, 2007)

I really like it. But I like the fact that he's not a 'generic' character anymore. An gimmick is a good gimmick for Cody judging by how he pulls it off too!


----------



## glenwo2 (May 9, 2011)

Dpc292 said:


> Dude, that doesn't rhyme and it doesn't sound right when you only use 2 numbers. You have to use it like one two three four.


I was referencing the original Nightmare on Elm Street. I'm guessing you're too young to have seen those movies.  

Remember Freddy Krueger? Nah, of course you don't.

Just google "1...2...Freddy's coming for you". *sigh* Kids these days....


----------



## Leonardo Spanky (May 1, 2014)

The rest are here: http://www.wwe.com/shows/raw/2014-06-16/stardust-is-ready-for-his-closeup-photos


----------



## Deptford (Apr 9, 2013)

He botched the entire move set being his first go around with it, but I can't wait for next week when he actually gets it down. Had some sick ideas in there. 

I think he's just doing it to troll Goldy, storyline wise though. 
They have to feud and if Cody is in the least bit serious about this, the feud isn't gonna happen :lol 
Too much of a babyface move to take back.


----------



## WWEfan4eva (Feb 23, 2005)

Why not Silverdust


----------



## RVP_The_Gunner (Mar 19, 2012)

I fully expected Goludt partner to be Adam Rose or Sandow.

I was laughing at first when i first noticd Stardust was Cody but my childlike laughter quickly turned to worry and discontent as i realised this was no joke.... they are being deadly serious about this. 

Genuinely one of the worst things i have EVER seen in WWE.


----------



## Chris JeriG.O.A.T (Jun 17, 2014)

So a (hopefully)temporary midcard gimmick gets the best theme in months while the future main eventers Rollins and Ambrose get generic metal garbage? 

If its because they've been planning for Stardust and the Shield break up was a last minute thing doesn't that tell you everything you need to know about how Vince runs things?


----------



## Klee (Oct 28, 2011)

It was p great but it won't last.


----------



## JTB33b (Jun 26, 2007)

Deptford said:


> He botched the entire move set being his first go around with it, but I can't wait for next week when he actually gets it down. Had some sick ideas in there.
> 
> I think he's just doing it to troll Goldy, storyline wise though.
> They have to feud and if Cody is in the least bit serious about this, the feud isn't gonna happen :lol
> Too much of a babyface move to take back.


Why do they have to feud? those were just rumors. They would have fought at Wrestlemania if that was the case.


----------



## Nut Tree (Jan 31, 2011)

hahahahahaha Wow Cody Rhodes marks are absolutely loving this. Anything he does, it's gold. Pun intended. I agree tho, this is a dope gimmick


----------



## hornmeister (Oct 28, 2009)

Some of the most entertaining tag teams of all time have had matching or complementary gimmicks. 

Hardy Boys
Dudley Boys
Legion of Doom
Too Cool
Acolytes/APA
Brothers of destruction
The Worlds Greatest Tag Team
Edge & Cristian
Los Guerreros
The Rockers
British Bulldogs
Demolition
Hart Foundation

The tag team division needs serious life breathed into it and Cody's new gimmick with Golddust could have hit the mark. Golddust has a few years left in him and this could be the platform Cody needs to go on to hold a world title.

I for one loved it.


----------



## Shadewood (Oct 29, 2002)

first time ive ever gave a flying fuck about cody rhodes... works for me

also Goldust has always had a TON of charisma and is great on the mic, Cody was always too serious, hopefully this brings them both in line and creates something thats really enjoyable to watch


----------



## Dpc292 (Apr 28, 2014)

glenwo2 said:


> I was referencing the original Nightmare on Elm Street. I'm guessing you're too young to have seen those movies.
> 
> Remember Freddy Krueger? Nah, of course you don't.
> 
> Just google "1...2...Freddy's coming for you". *sigh* Kids these days....


...dude don't you dare call me young now, I just turned 21 yesterday.


----------



## superplex23 (Apr 21, 2014)

Cody is talented enough to not need that sh*t. But WWE Creative are a bunch of idiots anyway, so.....

Best part is Cody's new Trap entrance theme


----------



## stephsthemilf (Jun 18, 2014)

awesome, he should keep this gimmick.


----------



## Interceptor88 (May 5, 2010)

superplex23 said:


> *Cody is talented enough to not need that sh*t.* But WWE Creative are a bunch of idiots anyway, so.....
> 
> Best part is Cody's new Trap entrance theme


I don't understand what you said. Cody Rhodes has been masively entertaining whenever he has had an over the top gimmick("Dashing", Grotesque and now Stardust) while he has been one of the most boring and generic characters when he has been just Cody Rhodes, so of course he needs that "shit".


----------



## RMKelly (Sep 17, 2013)

I liked it!


Sent from Verticalsports.com Free App


----------



## Unca_Laguna (May 31, 2014)

Dpc292 said:


> ...dude don't you dare call me young now, I just turned 21 yesterday.


Word. The man is an ANCIENT fetus.


----------



## apokalypse (Mar 13, 2005)

didn't watch raw but from the look remind me of comic book evil character like Joker...just read few pages back someone mention about batman Riddler and i can agree with that. Comic Book villian have written all over cody new character, not sure whom but one of those comic book villain popup in my head away.


----------



## Goldusto (May 21, 2014)

the theme is insane, where was this guy when doing rollins n ambrose theme

rollins should have a remixed shield theme


----------



## -XERO- (Jan 31, 2011)

Felt like posting that. lol


----------



## glenwo2 (May 9, 2011)

WWEfan4eva said:


> Why not Silverdust


Because it doesn't roll off the tongue better than StarDust.

Plus, I suppose ONE syllable like GOLD/STAR in the name sounds better than two.

You know....GOLD...dust.....STAR...dust?

SIL-VER...dust just doesn't grab you. 





Chris JeriG.O.A.T said:


> So a (hopefully)temporary midcard gimmick gets the best theme in months while the future main eventers Rollins and Ambrose get generic metal garbage?
> 
> If its because they've been planning for Stardust and the Shield break up was a last minute thing doesn't that tell you everything you need to know about how Vince runs things?


Actually, here's the reason Cody's theme is better :


*JIM JOHNSTON* did the music instead of that crappy CFO$(who did those abominations for Rollins, Ambrose, and Cesaro). :frustrate





Dpc292 said:


> ...dude don't you dare call me young now, I just turned 21 yesterday.


And I'm 37, yo.

So compared to me, you're young. 

So....did you do the google for what I said? 





Unca_Laguna said:


> Word. The man is an ANCIENT fetus.


Did you just insult me? 


Tell me then, "young man", have you ever see Nightmare on Elm Street? And I'm talking about the ORIGINAL(not the crappy remake). 

Just curious.....


----------



## APEX (May 26, 2011)

*I think he'll end up like sting. Maybe explore a darker character after a few months.

This could work.*


----------



## truk83 (Jul 22, 2009)

*Re: Cody Rhodes is officially buried*



ctorresc04 said:


> Gimmick is genius. Cody is working it to perfection.


It's his father's old gimmick. I told everyone weeks ago this was going to happen.


----------



## Tardbasher12 (Jul 1, 2013)

APEX said:


> *I think he'll end up like sting. Maybe explore a darker character after a few months.
> 
> This could work.*


:HA:HA:HA:maury:maury:maury:what?:what?:what?:haha:haha:haha:Jordan:Jordan:Jordan


----------



## Dougwertz (Mar 31, 2014)

I love it. Cant wait to see more.


----------



## Roman Empire (Jun 16, 2014)

Yeah I actually really enjoyed the Stardust bit. I was half expecting David Bowie to walk out.


----------



## Unca_Laguna (May 31, 2014)

glenwo2 said:


> Did you just insult me?
> 
> 
> Tell me then, "young man", have you ever see Nightmare on Elm Street? And I'm talking about the ORIGINAL(not the crappy remake).
> ...


Insult would be a strong word. More like "funtime with ironically juxtaposed language" or "kidding"

And no, I never saw the first Freddy movie.


----------



## glenwo2 (May 9, 2011)

Unca_Laguna said:


> Insult would be a strong word. More like *"funtime with ironically juxtaposed language"* or "kidding"
> 
> And no, I never saw the first Freddy movie.



Gotta remember the next time I "insult" someone, I'll tell him that I was just having a "funtime with ironically juxtaposed language". It would so confuse the fuk out of him, he'd forget I just insulted him. :lol


----------



## Unca_Laguna (May 31, 2014)

I'm actually kinda torn about this character... I don't WANT him to turn heel, because sad Goldust makes ME sad. 
But on the other hand, I don't think enough can be said about how creepy that particular kind of facial expression is on Cody.








There's really an infinite variety of atrocities hidden in that expression.


----------



## Words Of Wisdom (Oct 5, 2011)

His theme is GREAT. Cody really can pull off any gimmick given. Hopefully Stardust will lead to that push he deserves.


----------



## The True Believer (Oct 19, 2013)




----------



## KingLobos (Apr 10, 2013)

I love this new gimmick. 

WWE has too many plain boring PEOPLE and not larger than life characters. This is a good step for Cody.


----------



## Unca_Laguna (May 31, 2014)

The True Believer said:


>


----------



## Onyx (Apr 12, 2011)

At least he has a gimmick now, but why does he need to have one so similar to his brother?


----------



## NightmareInc. (Mar 10, 2010)

It's aiight for now. I hope it doesn't last too long though. I greatly prefer dashing Cody Rhodes.


----------



## Andrew Arbuckle (Jun 20, 2014)

Stardust is over as fuck.

Can't wait for the Goldust vs. Stardust match at Wrestlemania 31!


----------



## Gretchen (Jun 17, 2013)

The True Believer said:


>


C'mon, breh. No need to post this tripe. 





Back to the topic, I'm glad my fellow Cody mark DashingRKO is optimistic about this. I can't say I'm really too optimistic, but I want to see where they go with this. Like many have said, Cody's shown that he excels in character portrayal. He was great as both Dashing and Undashing Cody Rhodes. He certainly _can_ succeed under this new gimmick, as a midcarder, if they book him correctly. If not, I see this losing steam, quickly. 

But yeah, this is pretty much a "Let's see where this goes." type deal.


----------



## The True Believer (Oct 19, 2013)

RFWHC said:


> C'mon, breh. No need to post this tripe.


Sorry. I just wanted to post the irony of two people who call us idiots yet don't know the difference between a shoulder block and the Diamond Dust. :booklel


----------



## Shiney Badge Faggot (Jul 19, 2013)

Stupid fucks complaining about Cody Rhodes being buried, just fuck off this forum and don't come back.

It works, just admit it, even in a storyline sense. Cody couldn't match up to his brother, nor did he have the star power that Goldust had. Cody in storyline realized this, and he had to change something (his personality, his looks, his approach to the match), somehow he had to get on the level of his brother.

He did this by becoming star dust, a mirror image of his brother, almost twin-like.

It worked, they won a match, and are probably destined to win the tag belts again.

Just shut the fuck up people.


Sent from Verticalsports.com Free App


----------



## Romangirl252 (Feb 13, 2014)

I loved it...I thought he looked awesome


----------



## KeepinItReal (Dec 3, 2012)

APEX said:


> *I think he'll end up like sting. Maybe explore a darker character after a few months.
> 
> This could work.*





Tardbasher12 said:


> :HA:HA:HA:maury:maury:maury:what?:what?:what?:haha:haha:haha:Jordan:Jordan:Jordan


Oh, well I guess no one told you yet, but you only liked Sting because you were a kid. He's overrated. Cody Rhodes is better. Steve Borden without facepaint is nothing. He's not inspirational hero, he's not cool, he's John Cena with facepaint, and without Cena's in-ring talent. *So, when somebody says that the talented Cody Rhodes can go in Sting's dark "cool" direction with facepaint, its because experience tells us that facepaint can turn shit into money.* And Cody Rhodes isn't even shit, he just needs to be colorful and different. Combine that with his arrogance and his willingness to have weird, creepy mannerisms, and this could be historic. Seriously, its trippy how I'm this excited about Cody Rhodes.

Nothing against Sting, I'm a Sheamus fan, so I cheer for boring characters who smile and hug the fans. But Sting isn't some amazing performer that Cody Rhodes can't touch if he had the right gimmick. This is a compliment to Cody, not an insult to Sting.



skyman101 said:


> At least he has a gimmick now, but why does he need to have one so similar to his brother?


Because Cody may be able to do it better than Goldust. Goldust was orignally a creepy and offensive gay/crossdresser caricature. Then they toned it down to just creepy/weird to be PC (and so WWE wouldn't be downright evil for promoting bigotry against a group that's actually persecuted today). Well, if its just creepy, then Cody can do creepy. I'm not the biggest Cody fan, but it seems to me he can talk and wrestle with the best of them, his ONLY downside is he looks plain/boring.


----------



## EaterofWorlds (Jun 20, 2014)

Pleasantly surprised by this. I really, really like it though. It's almost poetic that the gimmick is granted a new life if they choose to do so, and Cody plays it perfect.


----------



## RetepAdam. (May 13, 2007)

Oh my holy fuck no. :no: :lmao


----------



## Leonardo Spanky (May 1, 2014)




----------



## AntMan (Jul 28, 2010)

Cody is going to rock this shit. I just figure he'll end up being a comedy jobber if he keeps this long term. WWE will put him in ridiculous storylines just like Goldust and Kane

I expect Cody to do a good job with this but what future could this possibly have? How many great angles do people actually expect WWE to produce with a gimmick like this? Cody will probably get saddled with some stupid garbage on the level of Katie Vick or Goldust's short angle with Blue Meanie. 

I trust Cody will do his best but a lot of times these types of characters produce the worst angles in company history. Even Undertaker has had years of shit angles. These types of gimmicks lend themselves to infamous storylines that people make fun of.


----------



## Leon Knuckles (Sep 2, 2013)

Did yall catch Cody humping the stage setup when he came out?

:drake1

My ****** Stardust.


----------



## AntMan (Jul 28, 2010)

We need to start a meme where every time a ridiculous gimmick comes up someone says:

"Cody Rhodes can get that over"


----------



## Gandalf (Mar 15, 2014)




----------



## The True Believer (Oct 19, 2013)

Steiner beat me up said:


>


Already beat you to it. :shrug






:


----------



## Zarra (Oct 9, 2013)

I just saw his еntrance video and I looove the theme


----------



## LigerJ81 (Jan 5, 2013)

Enjoying The new gimmick. Whatever they gave Cody, he was able to make it work. Hope this leads to something decent.

The Age of


----------



## darkguy (Jan 2, 2006)

Its good for where he has to be at right now and for the next year. He might have a Christian like career where he gets 1-2 titles in about 3-5 years, but definitely no where near.

With Orton/Reigns/Wyatt/Bryan and soon to be Cesaro/Sheamus/Reigns in the title picture, he needs to be content in the mid card. The tag titles would be a great start down the road, maybe as soon as summerslam from the Wyatts.


----------



## skarvika (Jun 2, 2014)

If their name isn't Team Goldstar, it's the wrong name imo


----------



## Dpc292 (Apr 28, 2014)

skarvika said:


> If their name isn't Team Goldstar, it's the wrong name imo


Yes, PAY TRIBUTE TO TEAM FOUR STAR!!!


----------



## LigerJ81 (Jan 5, 2013)

Dpc292 said:


> Yes, PAY TRIBUTE TO TEAM FOUR STAR!!!


He already paying tribute to Freiza in a way so that works too :lol


----------



## thaang (Mar 21, 2011)

I don't get it.

Why must Cody be in the same type of outfit of his Brother Dustin? And why the same colours? I get it with the name GOLDust, because he could be dripping from gold when he wins belts. But so now we are expected to believe the fact that the dust from stars have the same colour as gold?


----------



## Unca_Laguna (May 31, 2014)

skarvika said:


> If their name isn't Team Goldstar, it's the wrong name imo


I would think they just went from being the "Rhodes brothers" to being the "Dust brothers"



thaang said:


> I don't get it.
> 
> Why must Cody be in the same type of outfit of his Brother Dustin? And why the same colours? I get it with the name GOLDust, because he could be dripping from gold when he wins belts. But so now we are expected to believe the fact that the dust from stars have the same colour as gold?


Yellow and black were Dusty Rhodes's colors. As for wearing the same type of suit, that just makes sense for being on a tag-team together. If they were the same color but different types of getups, we'd be talking about how weird that is.


----------



## Wynter (Nov 19, 2013)

I love it! I don't care what anyone else says :lol


----------



## Words Of Wisdom (Oct 5, 2011)

Stardust has been awesome so far, enough said.


----------



## Bubba Chuck (Dec 17, 2012)

WynterWarm12 said:


> I love it! I don't care what anyone else says :lol


No Stardust in a match tonight  but I did love that segment. Seriously, Cody can kill it with this gimmick.


----------



## EdgeheadStingerfan (Jan 6, 2012)

He's "gold", no pun intended!


----------



## Chrome (Jan 11, 2012)

Loved that backstage segment, shame he didn't get a match tonight. It's only been two weeks but I can say this might already be Cody's best gimmick of his career so far.


----------



## Romangirl252 (Feb 13, 2014)

He was awesome tonight


----------



## hou713 (Aug 22, 2008)

Hopefully they get one more run with the tag team titles at some point while he's Stardust, even if it's short. This has been a great gimmick so far. This gimmick also reminded me that Cody is pretty underrated overall.


----------



## Saber Rider ^-^ (Mar 15, 2014)

That backstage segment had me cracking up, I'm finally the normal one in the family, that was probably a shoot too :lel


----------



## silverspirit2001 (Dec 14, 2010)

This gimmick will make or break him. His facial expressions are gold as are his mannerisms, but can he talk the talk like his brother. That remains to be seen.


PS can we have a poll options to reserve judgment?


----------



## XDarkholmeX (Jun 17, 2014)

Tbh, it's the most interested I've ever been in Cody Rhodes.


----------



## Bo Wyatt (Dec 19, 2011)

I am so fcking jealous of LateTrain now :sadpanda


----------



## Leon Knuckles (Sep 2, 2013)

STARDUST IS AWESOME! Hope he has a match on SMCKDOWN.


----------



## Big Dog (Aug 4, 2009)

I'm the NORMAL one!! lol


----------



## Slider575 (May 14, 2013)

The segment was hilarious, I look forward to seeing where they go with it


----------



## BreakTheWallsDown. (Feb 17, 2008)

XDarkholmeX said:


> Tbh, it's the most interested I've ever been in Cody Rhodes.


So you started watching WWE in 2014...?


----------



## HornyForAJ (Jun 24, 2014)

I personaly don't like this gimmick... He is more than that. With this gimmick his biggest success probably will be the IC championship.


----------



## Gretchen (Jun 17, 2013)

Really enjoyed the Stardust bit from Raw. Watched it on the WWE YT channel just now. Cody's doing great w/ this gimmick and the crowd's getting behind him. Lovely. Hopefully they capitalize on his momentum and realize his current potential with the Stardust gimmick to full potential.


----------



## Kalashnikov (Dec 30, 2010)

If they go all out with this, it can make Cody huge, I love it!


----------



## Chrome (Jan 11, 2012)

Don't know if it's been posted yet, but here is his full theme....






WWE's been really crapping the bad with some theme songs lately, but they NAILED the Stardust one perfectly. Sounds great.


----------



## Leon Knuckles (Sep 2, 2013)

STARDUSTTTTTTTTTTTTTTTTTTTT

Can we get a smiley now?


----------



## WWE (Jul 16, 2011)

Dashing Cody Rhodes > Stardust


----------



## Bubba Chuck (Dec 17, 2012)

Chrome said:


> Don't know if it's been posted yet, but here is his full theme....
> 
> 
> 
> ...


:banderas :banderas :banderas Best theme right now in WWE


----------



## EaterofWorlds (Jun 20, 2014)

Chrome said:


> Don't know if it's been posted yet, but here is his full theme....
> 
> 
> 
> ...



Good god this theme is PERFECT.

I want this character to work so badly. Thankfully he is, I'm really pushing for it.


----------



## septurum (Mar 16, 2009)

I like it but they definitely need a team name.


----------



## Chrome (Jan 11, 2012)

septurum said:


> I like it but they definitely need a team name.


The Dust brothers? :draper2


----------



## HiddenFlaw (Jan 29, 2014)

:trips5 eargasm


----------



## EdgeheadStingerfan (Jan 6, 2012)

Future WWE legend/HOF'r in the making.


----------



## glenwo2 (May 9, 2011)

Chrome said:


> Don't know if it's been posted yet, but here is his full theme....
> 
> 
> 
> ...


You know why, right?

This particular theme was done by JIM JOHNSTON.

The crappy themes are done by this group of clowns called CFO$(or whatever it's spelled).


----------



## RVP_The_Gunner (Mar 19, 2012)

It was even worse this week than last. I don't know if i'm more sickened or disturbed by the gimmick itself, WWE for giving it the go ahead or for the crowd giving Cody a mini pop after that segment.

It's wrong on so many levels. I just find it extremely embarrassing to watch it.


----------



## JohnB (Feb 1, 2010)

This gimmick has potential


----------



## RyanRAW (Oct 21, 2012)

I hope we get another Stardust match next week. 



glenwo2 said:


> You know why, right?
> 
> This particular theme was done by JIM JOHNSTON.
> 
> The crappy themes are done by this group of clowns called CFO$(or whatever it's spelled).


How does CFO$ suck? Johnston has made stinkers lately too. 

CFO$ has made themes people love like Patriot, Shoot for the Stars, Roar of the Lion, Reborn, and etc. Jim Johnston will likely never be touched overall, but CFO# has been doing fine everyone makes duds.


----------



## glenwo2 (May 9, 2011)

RVP_The_Gunner said:


> It was even worse this week than last. I don't know if i'm more sickened or disturbed by the gimmick itself, WWE for giving it the go ahead or for the crowd giving Cody a mini pop after that segment.
> 
> *It's wrong on so many levels. I just find it extremely embarrassing to watch it.*


I'd just like to know what about the gimmick makes it so "wrong on so many levels".

I mean if there are "so many levels", then you have those "levels" ready to list, right?


I'm not meaning to be a smartass here. I'm just curious what you find that makes this gimmick for Cody wrong to be on TV.


----------



## Gretchen (Jun 17, 2013)

What I really like about the Stardust gimmick so far is that it's a genuinely feel good character. That Stardust and Goldust segment brought a smile to my face. And it seems as if the crowds like it too. All the better. 

I'm really loving it right now, and I'm not completely sold on it, but I'm definitely enjoying what I've seen so far. Which is ludicrous to say now according to any of the multiple half-wits on the Net that think that anybody with differing opinions to theirs is a moron.

But yeah, I just really liked something about that segment. Plus, his new theme is pretty damn good. Fully invested in this angle and somewhat excited about what's to come.


----------



## Leon Knuckles (Sep 2, 2013)

STARDUST SHOULD DO THE SHOOTING STAR PRESS!!! :mark:


----------



## World's Best (Jul 2, 2013)

Are you guys fucking serious.....


----------



## Cyon (Jan 31, 2012)

2spooky4me


----------



## Cobalt (Oct 16, 2012)

I've liked what I have seen so far from this, I'm not 100% sold on if they are portraying "Stardust" as a comedy character or someone who can be seen as a legit performer with title credentials.

Nonetheless, it appears his moveset has been tweaked a little and I like what I have seen so far. I think this has great potential if done right.


----------



## CenaBoy4Life (Jul 31, 2013)

The Rhodes are born to play gimmicks. Just being cody rhodes won't get him anywhere just like it didn't help Dustin at all.


----------



## Hirstwah23 (Feb 7, 2014)

People forget the whole purpose of Goldust was to be weird and strange on cringeworthy levels. Stardust is an exciting prospect as it will hopefully present us with some strange, original moments we've never seen before. A future fued between Stardust and Goldust could be one of the craziest storylines ever. Cody was at his best when he had the weird mask gimmick a few years back, he's proven he can potray this sort of obscure, deranged character well, this could save his career, he wasn't going anywhere fast as it was, so why not give this gimmick a chance.


----------



## Purpleyellowgreen (May 31, 2014)

This could possibly be the longest story line going into WM31 if done right. More than likely they will fucking rush a bunch of dumb shit down our throats and be done with it by SummerSlam. Goldust will be let go and cody will be stuck off the WM card again while we watch a diva's match instead of the brother vs brother mania match alot have been clamoring for fpalm


----------



## Leon Knuckles (Sep 2, 2013)

I cant wait for this shit to pick up. I am a big fan of both. Next to Rollins vs Ambrose, I am looking forward to Stardust vs Goldust. I hope they give them promo time and not just gimmick matches. The feud should start light but as time goes, it should get darker and deeper. I literally cannot wait. Please tell me I'm not getting my hopes up.


----------



## glenwo2 (May 9, 2011)

Cyon said:


> 2spooky4me


L....O....L. :lmao


----------



## Dpc292 (Apr 28, 2014)

stardust gonna rape a bitch...but don't actually...


----------



## glenwo2 (May 9, 2011)

Dpc292 said:


> stardust gonna rape a bitch...but don't actually...


Of course not. Obvious staged crap is obvious. :lol

Brandi is fine, though. :yum:


----------



## max314 (Jan 10, 2012)

I knew exactly where they were going with the whole find-a-new-partner storyline.

I knew Cody would come back as a new character.

I knew they would call him "Stardust".

But what I _didn't_ know was how gosh-darn frakking amazing Cody would be at that character. Like, holy shit – he's _really_ into it!

The way he's climbing on the walls and wistfully grabbing at "stardust" is fucking hilarious!

Amazing


----------



## SZilla (Jul 31, 2012)

Cody's a funny dude, so he'll more than likely pull this off. But I don't see Stardust being a long term thing. Cody is an upper-tier talent with a lot of upswing, considering how young he is. He's been able to pull off gimmicks, can be funny/serious, heel/face, excellent in-ring, good look/size, strong on the mic (I'm thinking his speech after getting fired). What he needs down the line are good stories. He had so much momentum after getting fired and he could've really made a successful singles career from there. Give him something like that again and I think he can go far, or at least farther than where he's currently at.


----------



## Empress (Jun 24, 2014)

I like it for now. Cody is really funny and can wrestle. I just hope this is not a long term change.


----------



## Bubba Chuck (Dec 17, 2012)

Cyon said:


> 2spooky4me


:lmao :lmao :lmao Cody is GOAT right now. 

Brandi though bama4 Cody loves them sistas


----------



## Big Dog (Aug 4, 2009)

Cody Rhodes really is creative, he basically ran the JBL and Cole Show with BNB when they lost interest and tbh it became even funnier when they were running it. I'm worried that the Stardust character will just disappear after a while and he'll return to Cody, because generic Cody isn't given the time by the WWE but Cody with a gimmick really brings out his humour and creative side.


----------



## 96powerstroker (Mar 13, 2013)

I think he should stick as stardust

Sent from Verticalsports.com Free App


----------



## TheVladMan (Dec 25, 2011)

Stardust gets a big (Y) from me.

Cody desperately needed a character and something to work with, now he's got it. Crowd seems to be very into the gimmick and it has people talking about tag team wrestling again. And based on what I've seen, Cody plays the role very well. While I'm impressed with the character portrayal, I'm not at all surprised because he's has proven time and time again that he can be given any gimmick and make it work. Look at Dashing. Look at UnDashing. Now look at Stardust.


----------



## BORT (Oct 5, 2009)

LOVED his promo on Smackdown this week and felt it was better than his Raw one. The format was exactly the same but what he was saying was completely different but alot better. He looked very comfortable on the mic which is what's most important IMO. Can't wait to see how his character progresses.


----------



## Romangirl252 (Feb 13, 2014)

It was awesome on smackdown...can't wait to see him wrestle sunday


----------



## Leon Knuckles (Sep 2, 2013)

I like the RAW promo better. Couldnt really hear him properly on SMCKDOWN.

I just wanna see more of his in-ring mannerisms at MITB.


----------



## Real Deal (Dec 8, 2010)

I doubt I'm not the first to bring this up, but there are quite a few pages to run through...haha. The best part about Cody and this gimmick is the fact that he has somewhat changed his moveset to reflect a style that, in a way, reminds me of Goldust. In that first match of his, he did a springboard off the ropes, and instead of a kick...he produced a bionic elbow with a weird "jolt" to his body on the way down. Very awkward, but fitting.

There's a gut feeling inside of me that this is a storyline gimmick, but I truly hope he sticks with it for a long, long time. It's perfect for Cody.


----------



## Zarra (Oct 9, 2013)

Stardust is freaking amazing,love the gimmick,loved his promo on Smackdown


----------



## BORT (Oct 5, 2009)

:banderas Love how his music was playing in the background as well


----------



## LigerJ81 (Jan 5, 2013)

It's good to see Cody and Goldust enjoying themselves during this run. Let see if Stardust will lead to something better in the future


----------



## Leon Knuckles (Sep 2, 2013)

GOLDSTAR :mark:


----------



## Bubba Chuck (Dec 17, 2012)

177 said:


> :banderas Love how his music was playing in the background as well


Please make Stardust a Batman villain


----------



## CD Player (May 27, 2013)

He reminds me of Robin from Batman.


----------



## Romangirl252 (Feb 13, 2014)

He was awesome last night...I'm really liking this stardust guy


----------



## DCR (Aug 9, 2013)

Cyon said:


> 2spooky4me


I wonder if it's Cody or Stardust who uses the same flavor of Old Spice as me.

I bet it's Stardust.


----------



## Romangirl252 (Feb 13, 2014)

another awesome perform from stardust tonight on raw


----------



## Xevoz (Feb 18, 2013)

His theme is GOAT


----------



## chrisburr (Dec 25, 2012)

This gives even more motivation for the Goldust heel turn!


----------



## papercuts_hurt (Mar 21, 2013)

anyone have a gif of his new "dark matter" finisher? I missed Raw...


----------



## NewJack's Shank (Jan 29, 2012)

Still couldn't give 2 shits about Cody Rhodes.


----------



## Leon Knuckles (Sep 2, 2013)

SMCKDOWN promo is the best so far.


----------



## Aaro (Oct 2, 2008)

http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=Q4qKsb0Hgeo

God damn this is good


----------



## Romangirl252 (Feb 13, 2014)

^That was awesome


----------



## glenwo2 (May 9, 2011)

*Dusty Rhodes:* I raised some weird kids.
*I.R.S:* So did I man, so did I.﻿


----------



## doinktheclowns (Feb 27, 2011)

The only problem I have with it is that is Cody Rhodes gimmick for the rest of his career then he is forever going to live in the shadows of Goldust. Also, I don't know if that gimmick has a shelf life of that long. Cody could have 20 years left in his career and the Goldust gimmick is almost 20 years old. I am not sure it has a 40 year shelf life on this gimmick.


----------



## Eulonzo (Jun 3, 2012)

I know this thread is deceased, but oh well I can't find any other thread worthy enough to discuss it.

I actually am enjoying the hell out of the Stardust/Goldust duo. I would say I'm surprised at how good they are together but that would be a lie, because whether Cody is bizarre or un-bizarre, he has fantastic chemistry with Goldust, and obviously the whole sibling thing is one of the reasons. At first I dismissed this gimmick, but honestly, the more I see these segments the more I enjoy it, and it's honestly a blessing in disguise for Cody.

It quite possibly is the best thing to ever happen to Cody, 'cause his previous gimmick(s) were doing 'dick for him. In fact, I don't even know if he _had_ a fucking gimmick before this. :lol The only two gimmicks he has ever had was Dashing & UnDashing, which he hasn't done in a while now and as soon as he ditched the mask, he became character-less. Now it seems like his charisma is showing again with this Stardust gimmick. And I'm sure he's having a fantastic time doing this and is not unhappy with this. I'd rather him do this than be released like he probably was going to be had they not gave him this character.

And I don't know about any of you, but I find the segments funny. That and Goldust's usual schticks and antics are the icing on the cake. The one where he's like "WOW! Now I'm the normal one! *walks away* *comes back and breathes in Byron's face and walks away again". Fucking hilarious stuff. :lmao And obviously, Cody is doing the antics well too, I love how Goldust has the breathing noise and Stardust has the damn HISSING. It's just great stuff.

As for in-ring? Eh, not too impressed but to be fair, they've mostly been doing segments more than anything else. Either that or I just don't pay attention to their matches.


----------



## Romangirl252 (Feb 13, 2014)

I was at raw last night I was in the section on the right side the entrance ramp and Stardust was awesome last night


----------



## Eulonzo (Jun 3, 2012)

Romangirl252 said:


> I was at raw last night I was in the section on the right side the entrance ramp and Stardust was awesome last night


:lol Cool.

How did the crowd receive the segment on your end?


----------



## Romangirl252 (Feb 13, 2014)

Eulonzo said:


> :lol Cool.
> 
> How did the crowd receive the segment on your end?


good...people liked it


----------



## Beatles123 (Jan 26, 2010)

I want to Bump this because there is no official thread for this tag team.

So, who is "They"? What is the Cosmic Key?


----------



## Monterossa (Jul 25, 2012)

he's ok but he doesn't do fuck all and seems directionless.


----------



## Leon Knuckles (Sep 2, 2013)

Beatles123 said:


> I want to Bump this because there is no official thread for this tag team.
> 
> So, who is "They"? What is the Cosmic Key?


I think the cosmic key is the tag team gold. "So close yet so far away" It is something they once had. Makes sense to me. If you listen to their promos with this in mind, that they are after the tag team titles, then it kinda makes sense what theyre talking about.


----------



## wrestle33 (Jan 27, 2014)

I fast forward everytime time stardust shows up on my screen
Corny, cringeworthy and stupid, piggybacking of an old gimmick that's already run it's course
I guess it'll stick around a while for WWE kids mag & things like that, younger fans are into it.


----------



## 2ndComingY2J (Feb 20, 2012)

wrestle33 said:


> I fast forward everytime time stardust shows up on my screen
> Corny, cringeworthy and stupid, piggybacking of an old gimmick that's already run it's course
> I guess it'll stick around a while for WWE kids mag & things like that, younger fans are into it.


Ditto. I think this is almost as bad as Adam Rose gimmick. I honestly don't see why anybody would think this character change would be in the best interest for Cody Rhodes.


----------



## glenwo2 (May 9, 2011)

I'm beginning to get annoyed now by the constant backstage vignettes. I mean there is such a thing as "overkill", you know.

Plus, we haven't see them in the ring for a while now. 

Just where are they going with this?


----------



## CornNthemorN (Sep 14, 2013)

It sucks they don't have anything for them. If they would have just let the wyatts win the tag belts, they could have chased the titles for a while. Rybaxel is the only other heel team they have, and theyre fueding with the usos. We just need more teams


----------



## IHaveTillFiveBitch (Nov 11, 2010)

I find them hilarious

Sent from Verticalsports.com Free App


----------



## Cobalt (Oct 16, 2012)

I like the idea of it all, but does it have any real purpose or direction in regards to ring work, at this stage it's just backstage vignettes.


----------

